# new one finished



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

this is an isp 965 crb blank that was made in to a flipping stick. the handle is custom shaped and the seat is a pacbay with 9 alconite guides from fuji the guides are on top and the smallest is a #5. i had built him a rod with micros and he brought it back to me and made me change the guide out to standard #10, 8, and 6s all the way out, becaused he jerked two of the micros off when setting the hook. this rod being so top heavy from the shortness of the handle the rod is counter balanced.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ken_ott (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great..


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

On the first pic, it doesn't look like you have finish over the threads completely. Arent you supposed to engulf the bottom tunnel of the guide foot with finish to seal it?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

FlounderSlayer said:


> On the first pic, it doesn't look like you have finish over the threads completely. Arent you supposed to engulf the bottom tunnel of the guide foot with finish to seal it?


not on the #10 stripper guide that is double foot. i did on all the single foots on down the rod.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Did you forhan lock the micro guides?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I was always under the impression you had to seal around the guide feet on all of the guides to keep water and moisture out.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

I figured the same thing Swampland.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I like that grey and yellow color combo. Just finished one sorta similar.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

FlounderSlayer said:


> Did you forhan lock the micro guides?


there is no micros on this rod, because a bass fisherman will jerk them off setting the hook. because i listen to people on this site about micro i had to change a whole set of micros out, because the reason above. not unless u call a #5 a micro. i do not know what a forhan lock is, but i always wrap my single foot from front to back this will lock them in place and u do not have to fool with taping them on.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Swampland said:


> I was always under the impression you had to seal around the guide feet on all of the guides to keep water and moisture out.


not if u use three good coats of c.p. and this is not saltwater surf rod its a bass rod that is 8' long gear for 10-20 lb. line, lu. wt. 1/2-1 1/2. this being said the rod has a ten" handle this rod is very top heavy it had to be counter balance so lest amount epoxy out front helps with this. also the finish is garanteed so if it breaks down i will fix it. also those guide are hand wrapped and that thread is very tight it is so tight it was very hard to move the guide for alignment.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/forhan.html


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> I like that grey and yellow color combo. Just finished one sorta similar.


thanks, this guy said his wife likes yellow.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks, learn something all the time


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

QTRODS said:


> there is no micros on this rod, because a bass fisherman will jerk them off setting the hook. because i listen to people on this site about micro i had to change a whole set of micros out, because the reason above. not unless u call a #5 a micro. i do not know what a forhan lock is, but i always wrap my single foot from front to back this will lock them in place and u do not have to fool with taping them on.


Bennie, I can promise you there are ALOT of micro guide rods out there that work just fine, both fresh and salt There was a time a few yrs ago when pull out was a concern, but most current micros have a tunneled/spaded foot, that when combined w/ the forhan, help eliminate this problem. If you only read alittle, don't blame us for the bad outcome.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> Bennie, I can promise you there are ALOT of micro guide rods out there that work just fine, both fresh and salt There was a time a few yrs ago when pull out was a concern, but most current micros have a tunneled/spaded foot, that when combined w/ the forhan, help eliminate this problem. If you only read alittle, don't blame us for the bad outcome.


i have to explain this to u that when u have guys with flipping stix running 35lb test braid and setting the hook through reaction which mean if they think there is a fish set the hook. they tend to set a lot of logs. have u ever seen bass fisherman set the hook. the braid is not like mono it does not streach. it is like wire hitting those guides from the side. as i stated before i wrap my single foots from front of the guide laying down some tread lock then i wrap the guides sort of like a forhan. this is whole lot faster wrap and it locks good, i do not have problems with pull outs its the guide foot breaking. aggie dont build no bonfires


----------



## bowhunter29 (Jul 25, 2011)

QTRODS,

I have built several muskie rods with size 4 'micros'. On those rods I run 80-100lb braid and throw lures up to 5.5oz without any issues. I haven't had a single guide failure. 

If your bass fishermen are jerking guides off of the rod, you're not going to fix that by going from a size 3 or 4 to a size 5 guide. Take a look at the Forhan locking wrap with blocking wraps behind it. If that doesn't work for you, go to a double foot guide.

I'm just curious, exactly how many guides have failed? Is it one particular fisherman, or several?

jeremy


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

bowhunter29 said:


> QTRODS,
> 
> I have built several muskie rods with size 4 'micros'. On those rods I run 80-100lb braid and throw lures up to 5.5oz without any issues. I haven't had a single guide failure.
> 
> ...


just two and one pulled out and the customer chose to go with larger guides. the guide where spiriled wrapped. therod was two years old and had been road hard and put up wet a few times. what happens is alot of times is that the fisherman can keep fishing when one guide breaks off [due to spiril wrapped]and then the pressure will work the other one out.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

When the rods are put up wet, that shouldn't have any negative effects on the guides if they were properly sealed when wrapped. I mean corrosion possibly but nothing where the finish is. Right?


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Ill start making my own topics. Sorry for using yours to learn.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

QTRODS said:


> not if u use three good coats of c.p. and this is not saltwater surf rod its a bass rod that is 8' long gear for 10-20 lb. line, lu. wt. 1/2-1 1/2. this being said the rod has a ten" handle this rod is very top heavy it had to be counter balance so lest amount epoxy out front helps with this. also the finish is garanteed so if it breaks down i will fix it. also those guide are hand wrapped and that thread is very tight it is so tight it was very hard to move the guide for alignment.


Intersting take on thread tension.

http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,335796,335850


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Great info jay. I was just wrapping a guide as tight as I could. I thought that's how it was done.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*hey geniouses*

i have never wrapp a guide to tight that it went in to the blank. i have been wrapping rod for twenty sum odd years i think i know what tension to put on a rod. i hand wrap all my guides this means i do not use a machine wrapper. doing it by hand i set the tension as i go. u so called wouldbes could u please state how long yall have been building rod before u give me advice................bennie


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> Intersting take on thread tension.
> 
> http://rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,335796,335850


hey jay u live about 30 miles from me u might want to come by my shop and i will give u some pointers on rod building and how to put guides on. i live in lumberton on walton rd. 721 w. walton. im sorry that i do not agree with the clan on this sight are i made one of your clan members mad. i do apologize, but i was just trying to make a post of one of my rods. the fact of the matter was i put a finish on a guide that i was told to do it like that in an old issue of rod crafters...............bennie


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Bennie, I can not argue with experience. I have only been building for less than two years. No doubt you could teach me a few things. Something to point out, I have no idea who or what this clan is that you speak of. I am not a member of any clan. It would be appreciated if you do not make assumptions about me that would cast me in a negative light. Your statements are offensive.


----------

